# Hoyt Z3 Cam & Half Adjustment



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*Post*

If you use a D loop try a longer loop to see if this helps


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

*Two Cents...*

1. Make sure your strings and cables are set to factory specs. 
2. Make sure that your cams are timed.
3. Just in case, and if you're not certain: While at fulldraw and in the valley, have someone mark the arrow where it is in the middle of your plunger hole. Now measure from the back of the nock throat to the point where arrow is marked. Add 1 3/4 in. to that measurement. This is your bow's draw length. Usually Hoyt's are spot on, but they can be off sometimes.

As you know, you don't want to increase or decrease DL by more than a 1/4 inch with those Z3s. 
To increase DL, add twists to "Buss Cable" (cable with yoke), and untwist your Control Cable (no yoke). Keep in mind that this will throw off your timing, so you have to go back and retime. Just remember if you twist your CC you will decrease DL, so proceed with caution. 
Of course you can untwist your string a few turns and gain a little DL too.


----------



## dchunter111 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I'll give it a try and see what works out.


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

*Draw length*

Also don't forget that if you have a full handle grip you can remove them to gain/ experiment with about a 1/4 inch. If it works out you can just get side plates.
Todd


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

Reverend said:


> To increase DL, add twists to "Buss Cable" (cable with yoke), and untwist your Control Cable (no yoke). Keep in mind that this will throw off your timing, so you have to go back and retime. Just remember if you twist your CC you will decrease DL, so proceed with caution.
> Of course you can untwist your string a few turns and gain a little DL too.


I'm not sure about this? If he needs to increase DL why not add twists to both the BC and CC? This will overwrap the cams a touch, increase the DL and keep the stops timed or at least very close. Could also take a twist or three out of the string too. 

Twisting the CC in my experience doesn't decrease DL. If I twist my CC, I then have to twist my BC to keep the cams timed, thus increasing DL, BH and decreasing ATA slightly.

My experience has shown that twisting cables increases DL, DW, BH and decreases ATA. Untwisting cables decreases DL, DW, BH and increases ATA. Twisting string increases BH and decreases DL, DW and ATA. Untwisting string does the opposite.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

DaddyPaul said:


> I'm not sure about this? If he needs to increase DL why not add twists to both the BC and CC? This will overwrap the cams a touch, increase the DL and keep the stops timed or at least very close. Could also take a twist or three out of the string too.
> 
> Twisting the CC in my experience doesn't decrease DL. If I twist my CC, I then have to twist my BC to keep the cams timed, thus increasing DL, BH and decreasing ATA slightly.
> 
> My experience has shown that twisting cables increases DL, DW, BH and decreases ATA. Untwisting cables decreases DL, DW, BH and increases ATA. Twisting string increases BH and decreases DL, DW and ATA. Untwisting string does the opposite.



Hello DP.
I got this info from the sticky on "Hoyt Draw Stop Timing" 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=207391&page=7

Check post #246


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

Reverend said:


> Hello DP.
> I got this info from the sticky on "Hoyt Draw Stop Timing"
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=207391&page=7
> 
> Check post #246


Yep, I see it and I know Javi is considered the man on tuning hybrid cams.

I just can't get my head around it though and here's why: If you add twists into the CC, think about what it does to the top cam. It will wrap the string around the top cam further. In essence this moves the draw stop further away from the cable and causes the cam to rotate more (unwind) prior to the stop impacting the cable. This would indicate the DL increased.

I KNOW this to be a fact. If he adds twists into the BC and removes them from the CC, his cams are going to get further out of synch, provided of course they were timed properly to beging with.


----------

